# my fiberglass trunk



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

me and my boy made this setup...it took us about 6 weeks...and cost about $400...ive had it done for like 2 months, but just leanred how to post pics hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B14on19 said:


> looks good :thumbup:



thanks..i saw you posted your pics of your trunk, so i bit off your idea hahaha

i love your damn car btw... molded...ahhhhh


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, and in case anyone cared, the setup in the back is....

2 RF Power bd1000.1 amps
2 RF HX2 subs
1 RF digital status 1 farad cap
all 4 gauge wires and shit
ALOT of time and patience makin the box
DuPont Super Black Paint, applied by Sheffleilds Body Shop (the onlt part of it i didnt do...)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

400$ bucks? Isnt that like a semi pro setup cost? I wouldnt have thought it was that much if you did it yourself. It does look sweet man. I congradulate you on a job well done, seriously. Hows the sound? Must hit pretty hard with 1000 watts powering each sub? Hows the rattles? I hate the trunk lid.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> 400$ bucks? Isnt that like a semi pro setup cost? I wouldnt have thought it was that much if you did it yourself. It does look sweet man. I congradulate you on a job well done, seriously. Hows the sound? Must hit pretty hard with 1000 watts powering each sub? Hows the rattles? I hate the trunk lid.


i wish...sound advice gave me a quote of $4,500.00


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i have all the 'glass stuff, n bondo stuff.....wanna come help me with mine?  dont want something that elaborate, and it has to be removeable for going camping n stuff(hence why i cant decide on a design)

its either gonna be for 2 12" JL w6's, or 2 12" Eclipse aluminums


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill help, if you wanna drive down to tallahassee hahaha


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

$4,500!! Its not that of an elaborate job is it? Materials cant be that much. I know man hours might be a little high, but I always read about bigger jobs costing around that much. Wow!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know! thats why i did it myself


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> $4,500!! Its not that of an elaborate job is it? Materials cant be that much. I know man hours might be a little high, but I always read about bigger jobs costing around that much. Wow!


You would be astonished at the price of any sort of custom labor.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

no doubt^. it gets expensive quick.
but what exactly cost you $400? i wouldn't think anythign would be too spendy, except maybe the hardener and paying to have it painted, right?

either way it looks really nice. i'd pay $400 for it. :thumbup: :thumbup:

wow!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, it cost $100 for the 3 base and 3 clear coats, $25 for a new sander, $75 in bondo alone, $60 in fiberglass and resin, $40 in wood, abut $40 in sandpaper, gloves, masks, and spreaders...so actually, you guys were right...only about $350....cause i already had a dremel tool, but i wouldnt have bene able to do half the trunk without it haha


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Im about to redo mine in 'glass. I got most of the materials. I just gotta get the fiberglass and resin. But that looks good man. Nice job!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks


----------

